# O+ Phones



## yakc130 (Apr 27, 2012)

Anyone have an opinion on these? The wife is looking for a dual sim phone, and these sound interesting. 

Can they be used overseas since she would take it back to Saudi to call her mother here with?

Thanks.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Dual SIM card phones Philippines*



yakc130 said:


> Anyone have an opinion on these? The wife is looking for a dual sim phone, and these sound interesting.
> 
> Can they be used overseas since she would take it back to Saudi to call her mother here with?
> 
> Thanks.


Most of the cell phones have this option because it depends on where you travel to in the Philippines, you might need more than one provider to get your call out but it's an option only for the Philippines.

I don't think these phones (Philippine) wil work in other countries, you can bring a very nice stateside cell phone here and they're able to modify the phone for use in the Philippines though.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Dual SIM card phones Philippines*



yakc130 said:


> Anyone have an opinion on these? The wife is looking for a dual sim phone, and these sound interesting.
> 
> Can they be used overseas since she would take it back to Saudi to call her mother here with?
> 
> Thanks.


Most of the cell phones have this option because it depends on where you travel to in the Philippines, you might need more than one provider to get your call out but it's an option only for the Philippines.

I don't think these phones (Philippine) wil work in other countries, you can bring a very nice stateside cell phone here and they're able to modify the phone for use in the Philippines though.

Get her a nice tablet with Skype capability, ASUS is a very nice brand and buy her mother one of these tablets and they can communicate that way. Unsure how often they talk another affordable way to communicate would be hooking up the internet at the parents home.


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

mcalleyboy said:


> Most of the cell phones have this option because it depends on where you travel to in the Philippines, you might need more than one provider to get your call out but it's an option only for the Philippines.
> 
> I don't think these phones (Philippine) wil work in other countries, you can bring a very nice stateside cell phone here and they're able to modify the phone for use in the Philippines though.
> 
> Get her a nice tablet with Skype capability, ASUS is a very nice brand and buy her mother one of these tablets and they can communicate that way. Unsure how often they talk another affordable way to communicate would be hooking up the internet at the parents home.


The gsm phones here in the Philippines do work in the US but only the T-Mobile and AT&T networks. There are resellers who offer gsm sims that utilize those networks as well.


----------



## yakc130 (Apr 27, 2012)

Her mom has a laptop, the wife has a laptop and a Note, and they both attempt to use Skype. Unfortunately, Skype and Oovoo suck in Saudi. She usually has to use her cell to talk to her mom. We're looking for another option in a cell phone that can use her Saudi sim and a Philippines sim.

Plus, she needs a new cell phone anyway. We were hoping to get one that does double duty. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## zacwhite15 (Dec 26, 2014)

thought you might like to know O+ is a US based tech company, i had one of their phones until recently and i have to say i was impressed for the value. the only downside is its not waterproof..... daughter decided it would look "pretty" being flushed down the toilet


----------

